# The "Spike" network for antis



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

Usually, I only watch the Spike channel during the Weekend Powerblock. But, today I caught Maximum Exposure while they showed several videos of greenpeace, other animal rights idiots, and some tree huggers that, one way or another, were successful in their endeavors. They were aggravating seal hunters and interfering with duck hunters.
Anyway, I sent an email to the Spike network. Still waiting a reply.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

460461whatever said:


> Usually, I only watch the Spike channel during the Weekend Powerblock. But, today I caught Maximum Exposure while they showed several videos of greenpeace, other animal rights idiots, and some tree huggers that, one way or another, were successful in their endeavors. They were aggravating seal hunters and interfering with duck hunters.
> Anyway, I sent an email to the Spike network. Still waiting a reply.



460461whatever, If my memeory serves me correct, they are owned by VIACOM which is a french owned company. I beleive they own MTV and all the other garbage that goes with it. I think from what I hearing on the board and through the grapevine that the bunnyhugger / tree hugger crowd is getting ready for a major assault on our rights this year. I figure this is all brought on by there hate for GWB and wanting to "get even" in there eyes. I can hardly wait for the battle to begin, I figure they will come off looking like even bigger fools than the general public already thinks they are.


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Thanks Ogles615*

I've been trying to keep tabs of the enemies of our rights. Seems like the biggest money trails lead to europe. George Sorros, from Hungary, sends millions to his puppets here in the States. Who knows who else he knows with other types of influence (media, political). I know he has rounded up financial support from rich socialist b_______s in other european countries.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

460461whatever said:


> I've been trying to keep tabs of the enemies of our rights. Seems like the biggest money trails lead to europe. George Sorros, from Hungary, sends millions to his puppets here in the States. Who knows who else he knows with other types of influence (media, political). I know he has rounded up financial support from rich socialist b_______s in other european countries.



Yea I've heard the ole' George Sorros is in this up to his eyeballs. He also said he'd spend every penny he had if that was what it would take to defeat GWB. It looks like we will have to run him broke too. I know they (the bunnyhuggers) want to go to Washington and put something through that would eliminate bowhunting this year, but something that just struck a cord with me as I was typing this, is that anything they might get through a GOP controlled House and Senate has to be signed off on by GWB. I wouldn't say that it would be impossible for them to get something through, but what I just stated is three strikes against them already. I think any anti-hunting legislation of any kind would be a long shot at best with this situation. Our biggest worry should be the 08 showdown when the Clinton's will try to take back the Whitehouse. The lib media is already trying to turn them back into media darlings already, just this week and the election is 4 years away!


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Cross off Spike on my must-watch list. CBS is no longer viewed in my house also. E-mailed them regarding CSI. Of course, no reply. That's okay, any advertisers using CBS will get the same response from me at the supermarket or elsewhere----no reply(cash). All they understand is money, 'cause they live "plastic lives:" all make-believe and phoney. They won't eat meat, but they sure love their little Prada high heels made of leather, and their fur coats from the sugar daddy. Makes you want to vomit. They just love tooling around in their Saabs with the leather heated seats(that's 'cause their "into" nature, right?).


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

If you remember SPIKE took over TNN (The Nashville Network) who used to air hunting and fishing shows. Once Spike took over, those shows were eliminated and I havent watched that channel since!


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*"The National Network"*

That's what they were called as the network was being taken over and before Spike Lee would let them use the current name. They used that time to find out what the teens wanted to watch. Even their slogan "the network for men", I mean what better way to get kids to want to watch? Same with most of the efforts from the Antis. All the media they can get now will supposedly pay off when all the kids that they've gotten too are old enough to vote. That's why they donate school materials to female democrat teachers in elementary schools. They may be making noise, but don't listen to their words, their message is being snuck in under the diversion.

PS. I don't mean that all female democrat teachers fall for this. Just that they know that this demographic is the most sympathetic.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> If you remember SPIKE took over TNN (The Nashville Network) who used to air hunting and fishing shows. Once Spike took over, those shows were eliminated and I havent watched that channel since!



Thank god for the Outdoor Channel, Jerry I can remember a time when all I would watch was TNN. I knew they were hosed as soon as Galylord Entertainment sold TNN to CBS and they started having "Star Trek" marathons.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

ogles615 said:


> Thank god for the Outdoor Channel, Jerry I can remember a time when all I would watch was TNN.


Yep, me too...some of us wrote in protest but we were a drop in the bucket I am sure


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*I'm guilty*

I should have wrote and protested also. I might have had I not found the Outdoor Channel just before the sale of TNN. It was just too easy to watch another channel, or instead of watching hunting and fishing to go hunting and fishing. My folks write to companies that advertise during shows that they protest, and they've done it for as long as I can remember, so I should know better.


----------

